# Christmas Presents for Preppers and Survivalists



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw a post about a Ron Paul book that someone was passing out around Christmas. Great idea! Last year I gave out starter bug out bags for 21 of my family members. Some liked them, some laughed, some thanked me, others left them. Wanted to do gas masks this year (yeah, I'm weird), but has anyone noticed prices for cheapo gas masks have went from 14.99 to 49.99 overnight!?! 

Since I'm a cheap, bah humbug present giver (Others will call me worse), and that I have around 21 family members to "give" to, I figure the $15-20 dollar range for each person (which is still considered high for me!). A survival/prepper book would be a good choice. Now, for children, I'm going to get something useful like a fishing pole, cool camping backpack, magnetic compass, tent etc etc.

So what have you preppers and survivalists? What are you giving for the season?


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I has thinking of giving my nieces and nephew a silver eagle each. Figure if they have one, they will start to pay attention to precious metals prices. From there, perhaps they will pay attention to the declining dollar and the rest of the ills of our current economic predicament.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, great idea! And just to think that I had a huge collection of silver quarters back in 1986 when I was 14 and I took ever single one of them to the local arcade to play galaga! Grrrr!


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

PS here are Israeli Masks for $30 
Respirator Gas Masks


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Good investment, I blew mine on cigarettes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> I has thinking of giving my nieces and nephew a silver eagle each. Figure if they have one, they will start to pay attention to precious metals prices. From there, perhaps they will pay attention to the declining dollar and the rest of the ills of our current economic predicament.


Ah HA!! Another lunatic who gives silver eagles for Christmas. Son gets proofs, the rest get uncirculated.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

survival said:


> ..So what have you preppers and survivalists? What are you giving for the season?


A couple of years ago I gave my niece and her young daughter a beautiful little tent for them to play in on their back lawn but they hadn't got the patience to put it up, and the last i heard they'd slung it in a heap in their garden shed..


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

How about the SAS Survival book by John Wiseman? The pocket version is about $10 on Amazon.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd suggest a book on local (their local, not yours) edible plants or medicinal uses of herbs. You can present it from this perspective: Edible plants and or medicinal herbs is about learning new cooking skills, saving money on product, and learning about their local area. You could suggest family field trips or some other fun thing like a challenge for the kids to create the biggest meal with the most variety from local plants. This way... for those members of your family that aren't into prepping or just find it weird, you get them to learn some survival skills in a roundabout and non-threatening way. Get those family members that agree with you in on it as well to help encourage the idea. You never know... you may start a new family tradition... and may even save someones life.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Case of ball canning jars for all my good men!


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Great idea Leon.....


----------



## SurvivingTheDoom (Oct 21, 2012)

My grandfather passed away some time ago, and when he did, he left me and my sisters about $4000 worth of coins each. Though I would never want to give away an amazing inheritance like that one, I know that if it came down to it, my grandfather would rather me trade them for food, fuel, or something of the sort to make sure me and my daughter were okay... As for a Christmas gift, I would have to say that I would probably give up something cheap but useful, something alot of people think that they wouldn't need. Pen lights and pocket masks. And the ever so amazing Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, here is this years Xmas for my family. 21 Czech OM10 Gas Masks. I got them for $14.99 each and they are in excellent condition. Like I told my family last year, well, I deliver! The way I'm going to present it without scarying the hell out of anyone is to tell them to put it under their bed in case there is a home fire and they need to get out. Should be a hit!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Survival... are you willing to share the link for where you got them?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure thing. I went to this store this last weekend and picked them up. Centerfire Systems. Awesome products and prices. Staff is very friendly and there was a VietNam Vet in front of me purchasing some gun parts and the staff was telling him where and what each part went to. He kept apologizing, and I said "no, I'm actually learning something!". Be sure to pick up their free catalog by mail. PS, I do not work for them, just wanted to point out a good company in America.

Czech OM10 Gas Mask Part #GASMASKM10M

One thing I wanted to note, was that many years ago, I was using the good old american credit card to purchase $150 to $200 dollar xmas presents for each member of the family. Got me into tons of debt. Not anymore. As sad as it sounds, they have always been looking for their "big" presents each year and actually mention the past expensive gifts I purchased. Saving now for the future, no debt, no cards and everything in cash is my way of living. Now that I'm a prepper, they dread my gifts (At least some of them do), but when the SHTF, I'm sure they will love me. Sad but true.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for the link, have you tested?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

jmh033089 said:


> thanks for the link, have you tested?


Have not tested as of yet. I'm going to do the "match burn" test to test these. Basically when I worked in the hospital the way to test your hepa mask (TB, Pneu, MRSA, airborne diseases etc) was to put the mask on, have someone light and blow out the match. If you could smell the blown out sulfur of the match, then there were leaks. I'm sure I'll smell a few leaks, but in the case of a home fire or rescuing someone from a fire (or surviving from volcano ash), then it will be better than nothing.


----------

